# SOLD Colony of 16 Tropheus duboisi $180 Pictures added



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

i am selling my colony of Tropheus Duboisi juvies 1.25"-2". SOLD


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

They are very healthy little guys. I've seen them a few times now. Great deal. I believe they are F1 and F2.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Surprised no one has got them yet.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> Surprised no one has got them yet.


Dont have the money  But i am sure they are gorgeous, i will c them on Saturday


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Jamie, if I had another tank, I would definitely help you out. 

I'm also running out of tank space at my parent's house...:bigsmile:


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

It's only one more tank Patrick. : )


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Lukasz. Dad's not the issue. Trying to convince my mom - that's another issue.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

MOLOTO said:


> Hey Lukasz. Dad's not the issue. Trying to convince my mom - that's another issue.


Get used to it Patrick. Once you get older it's the wife you have to convince and they aren't always as easy to persuade as Moms


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are beautiful, saw them yesterday. I want some babies lol


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

MOLOTO said:


> Hey Lukasz. Dad's not the issue. Trying to convince my mom - that's another issue.


stacker 180g and 135g setups sounds good to me... she won't even notice... takes up the same floor space lol.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry Brandon.I know that your mom is already put up with you guys enough.Well you still have lots of time in life.Or you could switch one of your Malawi tanks over. Hint hint.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

How are these still here? My fav troph, it sucks having one big tank.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually impossible - I have hit the limit at 4 tanks. Fortunately she didn't say how big......and so evolves the upgrade clause to our agreement



jbyoung00008 said:


> Get used to it Patrick. Once you get older it's the wife you have to convince and they aren't always as easy to persuade as Moms


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

buuuuuuump


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmpppppppppppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

sale pending for tuesday morning.


----------

